
Show HN: BonFive – A Reddit Like Community Supporter for Content Creators - meepery
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bonfive.com&#x2F;
======
meepery
Hello HN,

I originally designed BonFive as another possible revenue stream for Content
Creators, and a more centralized way to discover new content and creators
across the different platforms. A DB for Content Creators if you will.

If you have any questions or suggestions please don't hesitate to reach out!
Appreciate any feedback and thanks for checking it out.

~~~
techaddict009
Where is the link to the site?

~~~
meepery
Sorry about that, I updated the body of the post with the URL -
[https://bonfive.com/](https://bonfive.com/)

